# Ist das Forum langsam?



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2020)

Ist das Forum bei euch heute auch so langsam?


----------



## Mrtain (2 Juli 2020)

Japp .........


----------



## JanB1 (2 Juli 2020)

Sehr. Ich krieg schon Fehlermeldungen beim "Antworten" anklicken...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Juli 2020)

ja.. hängt etwas.....


----------



## thomass5 (2 Juli 2020)

Ja, bei mir auch.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist wieder alles gut.
(War aber gut, dass Helmut den Beitrag hier gemacht hat,
ich war schon kurz davor mir einen anderen Browser runterzuladen,
weil ich dachte da ist was im argen...)


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juli 2020)

Ich dachte heute nachmittag auch schon, daß jemand an unserem Firmennetz spielt ...

Harald


----------



## JanB1 (3 Juli 2020)

Hmm...waren die Server von all-inkl etwas überlastet?


----------



## marlob (3 Juli 2020)

Heute gehts. Gestern war es extrem langsam


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2020)

Ich finde es heute auch OK, aber ich schau mir das mal an.
Kann sein dass es in den nächsten Stunden etwas langsamer wird, ich lass ein par Skripte zum aufräumen laufen.


----------



## JanB1 (3 Juli 2020)

Super, danke dir!

Heute ist in der Tat besser.


----------



## Borivoi (3 Juli 2020)

ich konnte ehrlich gesagt nichts feststellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2020)

Ist das Forum wieder langsam?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Juli 2020)

Gaaaanz laaaannnngggsssaaaaammm!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Juli 2020)

Dito.........


----------



## JanB1 (8 Juli 2020)

Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## gravieren (8 Juli 2020)

Jo.

Auch um knapp 22:00 Uhr noch.


----------



## magier (8 Juli 2020)

immer noch ....


----------



## JanB1 (9 Juli 2020)

Jetzt scheints sich wieder gefangen zu haben. Oder wenn was gemacht wurde hat's Früchte getragen.


----------



## Jacksps (24 Juli 2020)

Läuft alles prima. Auch meine Registrierung lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Januar 2021)

Ja, das Forum ist langsam. Das aktuelle Jahr ist bald schon wieder 'rum und man kann im ForumsKalender immer noch nicht das Jahr 2021 anwählen! 

Wünsche trotzdem allen ein gutes Jahr 2021!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (5 Januar 2021)

Heinrich, Du bist aber auch pingelich...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Januar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ja, das Forum ist langsam. Das aktuelle Jahr ist bald schon wieder 'rum und man kann im ForumsKalender immer noch nicht das Jahr 2021 anwählen!
> 
> Wünsche trotzdem allen ein gutes Jahr 2021!
> 
> Gruss, Heinileini



Das Forum hat einen Kalender?
Zu was brauche ich den?
Was kann der besser wie mein eigener Kalender?


Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das Forum hat einen Kalender?
> Zu was brauche ich den?
> Was kann der besser wie mein eigener Kalender?
> 
> ...



Der Forums-Kalender geht nur bis 2020,  so hast du 2021
viele Termine frei. Das kann dein Kalender nicht


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 Januar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der Forums-Kalender geht nur bis 2020,  so hast du 2021
> viele Termine frei. Das kann dein Kalender nicht



Mein Kalender hat schon Lockdown bis ende 2021 eigetragen,
das hat der Forumskalender nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Heinrich, Du bist aber auch pingelich...


Stimmt absolut, Tommi!
Und meine Pingeligkeit konnte ich im Beruf so schön ausleben zwischen Computern und PLCs, die mir ihre Pingeligkeit erst so richtig aufoktroyiert haben ...


----------



## zako (6 Januar 2021)

... und für Bayern  muss man jetzt die Faschingsferien durchstreichen :x


----------



## Markus (14 Januar 2021)

Hi,

ich fummel derzeit am Forum rum.
Datensicherungen, Konvertierungen in ein anderes System,...

Kann also sein, dass der Server hin und wieder etwas husten muss.
An diesem Forum wird nix mehr geflickt, wir bauen das Forum auf Basis von XENFORO gerade neu auf.
Wann das passiert kann ich noch nicht sagen, momentan gibt es nur verschiedene Tests mit der neuen Software.
Aber ich denke so ca. 3 Monate ist ein realistischer Zeitraum.

Mehr dazu hier:

Neue Forensoftware (sps-forum.de)


----------



## Markus (19 Januar 2021)

Jetzt im Moment sollte es so richtig schön langsam sein... 

Flackert bei einem von euch das Licht?
Dann weiß ich endlich mal wo der Server wirklich steht...


----------



## JSEngineering (9 März 2021)

Heute dauert der Seitenaufbau bei mir 10-20 Sekunden pro Click.... hat noch jemand das Gefühl, daß es heute langsamer ist als normal?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2021)

Bei mir dauert es seit heute Morgen eher 30 Sekunden bis was passiert, Bilder als Anhang dauern >2 Minuten...


----------



## LargoD (9 März 2021)

Hier auch grottenlangsam


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2021)

.... sehr, sehr Langsam!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2021)

Geht wieder ( bei mir )


----------



## JSEngineering (9 März 2021)

Ja, geht wieder


----------



## W@stl (9 März 2021)

bei mir wars heut vormittag auch extrem langsam.
hab mein router erst mal neu gestartet. danach gings wieder... sicher zufall... :s18:


----------



## JSEngineering (9 März 2021)

W@stl schrieb:


> hab mein router erst mal neu gestartet. danach gings wieder... sicher zufall... :s18:





Markus schrieb:


> Flackert bei einem von euch das Licht?
> Dann weiß ich endlich mal wo der Server wirklich steht...



Dann weiß Markus jetzt endlich, wo sein Server steht...


----------



## Markus (29 März 2021)

Heute ist es wieder schlimm! 
Ich bin am wurschteln...


----------



## JesperMP (29 März 2021)

Jepp, langsahm.


----------

